# Why Believe In A God?



## truth_seeker (Jul 28, 2004)

Atheists tend to ask me, "Why do you belief in God?"
What would you answer?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 28, 2004)

*Very important question... I have introduced  a poll in your thread to make it more interactive and allow some options to the members willing to give their opinions. *

Please carry on with discussion.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 28, 2004)

For a Sikh IK ONG KAAR is creative energy. As energy is not a belief but a fact, hence for a Sikh, GOD is not a belief but GOD IS.


Athiests and most others have a preception of God as a deity, in other words a person in flesh. Athiests like Sikhs reject that notion, however the athiests have not found a name for the creative energy what we Sikhs call as IK ONG KAAR.

Peace & Love

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Critical Singh (Jul 31, 2004)

Atheist donot have a mission in life. They lack focus. Just about questioning everything is not a way of achieving peace of mind. They do no seek answers. Just like to raise questions. We need answers to quench our thrust for knowledge.


----------



## Maize (Jan 8, 2005)

Critical Singh said:
			
		

> Atheist donot have a mission in life. They lack focus. Just about questioning everything is not a way of achieving peace of mind. They do no seek answers. Just like to raise questions. We need answers to quench our thrust for knowledge.



I do not agree that Atheists do not have a mission in life or lack focus, but I believe that is another topic. 

As for the question, why believe in a God? I think the options in the poll are all reasons why people do believe in God. As for me, it just makes sense that something made this world and us and for some purpose. I find no reason to explain myself beyond that to anyone. Either they accept it or they don't, it matters not to me.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 23, 2005)

truth_seeker said:
			
		

> Atheists tend to ask me, "Why do you belief in God?"
> What would you answer?


 When I was smaller, I would always feel that there was some sort of loving force but I didn't know what it was. But it was not like I worshipped this force. I still don't. I try to live in harmony with it and be happy. Now I give it a name, I call it Divinity.

 I understand not all people feel this and there could very well be genetic reasons for some people being spiritual and others not.

 Another thing that bothers me is the way religious people are quick to shoot down Atheists. It is merely foolishness, ignorance and superiority complexes that end up making such claims. 

To an Atheist, it is as if you're asking them to believe that the toothfairy is real. To an Atheist, there is nothing to believe, everything is as it appears to be. This is what I've learned from speaking to Atheists.

And also, many Atheists have "become" (b/c some people are born without an inclination to believe in something) that way for quite a few reasons:

1. They had religion shoved down their throat and constantly creeping upon them by people who supposedly revered a loving being. It soon became a burden to even think about.

2. They see all the hatred in the world and wonder how people can believe that there is a Higher Being for good when all these bad things happen. The believe people become "hypocritial" when they who believe in this/these Beings and turn around and do horrid acts such as killing or things less horrid such as a simple lie as soon as they leave church/temple grounds.

3. They see it like how I described before this list...as something we don't have to try to put faith into. Like how many religious people would say the tooth-fairy is not real. That is how Atheists see God.

I wouldn't think they're self-centered. If you understand them and how they feel, then you wouldn't think they were self-centered. From what I've learned from speaking with them, they think it's the religious people who are self-centered because they always seem to think their ways are right. It is because of religious hatred why there are wars (name one war that didn't include some reference to religion).

But when you really boil it down, everyone thinks they're right most of the time. Right? So I would take that claim (that Atheist lack mission and focue) with a grain of salt. They just lack faith, and it is something that religious people need to stop complaining about and worry about their own spirituality and not others. That's why we have so many wars, pure stupidity.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 24, 2005)

Gurfateh

If some asks Das why he has faith in God.

Das can tell that as Gods want that Das must have faith in God so Das has the Faith.

It is not in the hand of men but in God's will.

Any one who has faith has energy called God visible to him/her forever by will of God.

And with faith in unlimited enrgy tought and might of beliver becomes unlimited.


----------



## thecoopes (Apr 7, 2005)

Um a good question?



I must say I have pondered long and hard over this and agree in part with Eclectic, Theists are too quick to dismiss the views of the Atheist.



Religion and religious beliefs can best be described as smoke and mirrors, far to many people are willing to surrender their minds to religious control and because of an inward need they tend to accept the version of God they are spoon fed and these have what you would call a belief, but which is little more than a brainwashed response to a very profound philosophical ideal.



They have not reasoned themselves into this belief and that is why they are for the most part blind dogmatic and fanatical in their actions, seeing all who disagree as unworthy infidels.



Untold billions of eons passed before we were born, infinite time stretches on past our deaths and this tiny microscopic blip that is our life, has we hope more meaning than the full stop at the end of this paragraph.



Here is a question? As our lives are finite and time and the universe are infinite, does that mean we do not really exist? Because any finite number divided by infinity is as near to zero as you can get! 



So I feel we believe in God because the other option just confirms the futility of life.:rofl!!:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 8, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das can say that there have been many people in great wroldy/earthly /matterialistic happoeness but found eternal happiness in faith but as Das said all by will of God.God you can say in whole universe in and out and creating circumstances in there.

By will of God we have Faith in God.


----------

